
How to build a system to understand yourself - neilkakkar
https://medium.com/@neilkakkar/how-to-build-a-system-to-understand-yourself-1fe7673b4654
======
neilkakkar
Free for all link - [https://medium.com/@neilkakkar/how-to-build-a-system-to-
unde...](https://medium.com/@neilkakkar/how-to-build-a-system-to-understand-
yourself-1fe7673b4654?source=friends_link&sk=bc89295983a81dae8d31fcf00f0356a8)

